# datei kopieren...



## corsanostra (23. März 2004)

Wieder mal ein kleines Problem:

Ich mache per Formular ein Verzeichnis. Das klappt auch wunderbar. Nun soll aber auch automatisch eine Datei in den neu erstellten Ordner kopiert werden. Doch ich bekomm es nicht hin:


```
<?
  
$file = "copy.txt";
 
if(@mkdir($directory, 0777)){ 

echo "Das Verzeichnis \"$directory\" wurde erfolgreich erstellt.";
} 
else
{ 

echo "Konnte das Verzeichnis \"$directory\" nicht erstellen.";
 
}
  
if(copy($file, $directory)){
 

echo "Datei erfolgreich kopiert";
} 
else
{ 

echo " Datei nicht kopiert";
 
}
?>
```

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Achso: hier mal die Fehlermeldung wenn ich das @ vor dem copy rausnehme, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter:

Warning: copy(test): failed to open stream: Permission denied in D:\Programme\php\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp\upload\makedir.php on line 16

Nicht auf den Festplattenpfad beziehen, läuft local unter xampp.


----------



## aquasonic (23. März 2004)

Ja Permission denied heisst dass du da kein Zugriff hast, vermutlich hast du also keine Schreibrechte an dem Ort wo du die Datei hinkopieren möchtest...


----------



## corsanostra (23. März 2004)

Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein da ich die Rechte mit 0777 bei mkdir festlege... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## aquasonic (23. März 2004)

OK, Failed to Open Stream...Weisst du was das heisst? Es ist fehlgeschlagen en Stream (Inhalt oder so ähnlich) zu öffnen...Ich kenne mich auch nicht so gut mit dem arbeiten von Dateien und Verzeichnissen aus aber ich denke dass du entweder keine Berechtigung zum lesen oder keine Berechtigung zum schreiben der Datei hast...


----------



## Refereen (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

versuche mal das, bevor du den Ordner erstellst.

```
umask(000);
```

Gruss
René

P.S. ARgh, habe mal wieder nicht darauf geachtet, wie alt dieser Beitrag ist.


----------

